# A Real ST227P Plastic Control Panel Upgrade



## HMH (Nov 13, 2019)

I started this modification in a different thread but since I've completed it, I thought it better to have its own thread.

Checking the Illustrated Parts List (IPL) between my ST227P and a current ST227, I found that the Upper Handle had the same part number 588 16 08-03 as the newer blower. This led me to believe that the metal support upgrade could be completed.

From: Another Husqvarna Plastic Dashboard Failure - Repair Options?


HMH said:


> I've been looking at upgrading my ST227P (961930097 03) plastic control panel to the newest one which has metal supports and lock positions for the controls. The new parts are listed on Husqvarna's website, Spare Parts - ST 227 (husqvarna.com). Your ST224P appears to use the same lower handle (588672103) that mounts the control panel handle to the chassis. So, an upgrade could be just a change of parts.
> 
> I ordered the metal support frame pieces, below, and plane on grinding away the plastic lever supports and locks. I believe my unit has a different console handle, but this should only have some slightly different holes at the rear. I'm being cheap and not just buying all new parts for replacement of the console.
> 597 99 19-02 Bracket Rear Mount
> ...


After the initial installation, I found that the Chute Deflector Control, Speed Control and Chute Rotator cables were too short. I ordered these but the Chute Rotator cable was on back order. After 7 months, I said just ship Chute Deflector and Speed Control cables.

Speed Control Cable 598 45 04-11
Chute Deflector Cable 598 45 05-01 - This cable has been updated with a black covering of the wire inside the cover, a cable wiper (green in photo) and metal clamp on the bellow at the chute deflector.

Chute Deflector Control Lever Connection









Chute Deflector Cable Rubber Cover









Installed metal supports


















I needed to make an extension piece to extend the chute rotator from 3/4" x 1/4" x 2 1/2" plain steel flat bar stock.










This was installed with 1/4" clevis pins, clips and thin black UV protected washers from Ace Hardware.










The backside of the control panel needed extensive modification with a rotary tool so that the metal support system would fit under the control panel. Modifications were made to all three control levers and cut out the front vertical mounts to the upper handle. It took a bit of test fitting to get it right.










There were still four mounts in the headlight panel that lined up with the control panel, so the light panel is secure.










Completed installed modified control panel.










Test Operations

The control panel fits well and does not seem to be moving around. If need be, I'll zip-tie the panel to the upper handle.

Chute up down control operates correctly.

Cute left right control has lost one lock position on the left and right. This is acceptable for me. It appears that I could get these last two positions to work if I ground out more of the panel.

Speed lever operates correctly and appears to have a slightly faster reverse speed.

I'm very pleased with the outcome of this modification.


----------



## HMH (Nov 13, 2019)

Opps,
I used ST227, Product No. 970 46 9-01, Mfg Id. No. 97046890100 Illustrated Parts List for my conversion.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks like a very good job.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice work. Especially the extension flat bar for the chute rotator.

I would probably buy the new console myself. My OCD would kick in seeing the trimmed/ground plastic.


----------



## HMH (Nov 13, 2019)

Thanks Husqvarna_105 & Yanmar Ronin,

I thought about doing a new console but then I would also need to update the light as well. The flat bar was a necessity of invention since I could not get the proper rotator for the update.

It's been working ok for me in the couple of 3" snow falls. I've been lucky with little snowfall so far this winter. The control panel has remained fixed and is not moving around. I'm still considering opening up the control panel discharge chute left right control level area. I'm not really liking the way it blows to the left side since it doesn't blow 90 degrees to the side.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

HMH said:


> ..... I'm still considering opening up the control panel discharge chute left right control level area. I'm not really liking the way it blows to the left side since it doesn't blow 90 degrees to the side.


On mine anyway, the chute rotation is limited by the support hoop for end of travel. I took slack out of the cables with the adjusters but still miss out on full travel to a hard stop against the bar. Looking at options, the most practical option will be to functionally extend the length of that steering lever a bit. Either extend the bottom where the cables attach, or move the center pivot point up the lever a bit. Considering how, um, delicate the plastic seems to be, fixing the lever seems like it might be a better option.


----------

